
PsychOS - devenblake
https://psychoslinux.gitlab.io/
======
chrstphrknwtn
> that puts lighter/older hardware first.

Perhaps the same approach should be carried through to their website. The 3mb
background gif is janky in Safari, and in Chrome makes my MacBook fans spin
up.

------
Awelton
3,000+ default packages? I'm a *nix minimalist, so this makes me uneasy. It
really is insane.

I'm digging in my closet for a 32 bit machine so I can put it on bare metal
immediately.

~~~
nix23
As a *nix minimalist, you should probably run everything else than linux,
NetBSD? OpenBSD?

------
joemazerino
That animated background is straight from a 90s GeoCities page.

